# head unit install after wires cut



## scbmx (Jul 19, 2004)

alright, i've searched all over and cant find help. my head unit got stolen recently and they cut thewires so theres no longer the white plastic connectors, just wires. so in an attempt to install a new head unit, i was positive i connected all the wires correctly with the help of this diagram http://installdr.com/Harnesses/Nissan-Wiring.pdf . but something is wrong, the head unit doesnt even get power. according to that diagram and my haynes manual they are correctly connected to the new stereo. i really dont know what could be wrong. any help would be great. thanks


----------



## RockstaR (Nov 22, 2004)

^^^^^try audio forum ...


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

did you test the power wires to see if its were feeding power?


----------



## scbmx (Jul 19, 2004)

^^ well it worked on the old head unit and the only thing that happened was the wires were cut near the plastic plug so i dont see why there wouldnt be power. 

and sorry about that i didnt even know there was an audio forum feel free to move it though. although i did search the whole board and couldnt find any help.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

From the B14 FSM:



















Lew


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I know this is elementary, but don't forget to check the fuses. Something might have shorted when they ginked your gear. Be sure to do a voltage test to figure out if the problem is the HU itself, or the the wiring. It's something simple, count on it.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

do you have a multimeter? if so you can find out what is what. also a test light could work if you just want to check for power.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah sure I'll just follow their wiring instructions and f*ck up a perfectly good $200 Alpine head, you're so naive dood. Learn how to use a voltmeter and you don't need any wiring harnesses. They're a waste of money. My car is 94 and had the 95 sentra plugs on the harness.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Twiz said:


> Yeah sure I'll just follow their wiring instructions and f*ck up a perfectly good $200 Alpine head, you're so naive dood. Learn how to use a voltmeter and you don't need any wiring harnesses. They're a waste of money. My car is 94 and had the 95 sentra plugs on the harness.


jesus chill out! he had his shit jacked.......he dosent know EVERYTHING like you :loser: 

on topic: ok when they jacked your stuff chances are that they didnt just carefully pull out the radio then snip the wires, most likly they yanked the hell out of it before they decided to cut it out. im sure that a fuse blew or you now have a short some were. you need to use a volt meter or if you dont know how (thats fine :thumbup: ) just take it to any garage or bestbuy and they should be able to at least check the power to it. when you have this done then please feel free to ask any and all questions ya have left :cheers:


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I like wiring harnesses, they allow you to solder on the workbench instead of in the car.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> I like wiring harnesses, they allow you to solder on the workbench instead of in the car.


ditto :thumbup:


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Twiz said:


> Yeah sure I'll just follow their wiring instructions and f*ck up a perfectly good $200 Alpine head, you're so naive dood. Learn how to use a voltmeter and you don't need any wiring harnesses. They're a waste of money. My car is 94 and had the 95 sentra plugs on the harness.


Wiring harnesses a waste of money? You are the one that needs to stop being naive


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*scbmx*, look at lshadoff diagram for B14 Sentras 95-99 most nissan use same wiring colors, if not keep asking, the rest of the people here will help you.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

manuelga said:


> *scbmx*, look at lshadoff diagram for B14 Sentras 95-99 most nissan use same wiring colors, if not keep asking, the rest of the people here will help you.


werd :thumbup: the ones who know their stuff here wont be mean they are glad to help :thumbup: 
also you could buy an adaptor harness from tweeter (any sterio shop) and the wire colors on the back of the back are listed with what they are/do (i.e. black is ground, red is power, blue is amp remote turn on, i dont remember anymore sorry). thats for if you need to see it like i do to understand it. :cheers:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

maybe bad ground? for some reason my old HU had floating ground (the ground was the antenna, without antenna connector connected the HU wouldn't power on)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea some elcetronic are very picky about grounds. a friends amp was grounded to his trunk (on one of those support rods but still connected to the chassi) and it wouldnt work we had to redrill a hole and completly grind off the paint around it


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

Fyi nissan doesn't use a ground in their wiring harness factory radio is grounded through the antennae. if running a aftermarket hu it is a good idea to make your own ground. some higher end hu's will not work without a sufficient ground(other than antennae)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> yea some elcetronic are very picky about grounds. a friends amp was grounded to his trunk (on one of those support rods but still connected to the chassi) and it wouldnt work we had to redrill a hole and completly grind off the paint around it


yes that what you have to do to ground the amp, you didn't know that?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> yes that what you have to do to ground the amp, you didn't know that?


no we did just thought that were we had it would suffice. hell im no expert ill admit that lol, but i do know alittle bit about electrical, and we accually tryed afew different place but to no avail, then we just found a "sweet spot" meh it works now :thumbup:. i almost lit my car on fire when installing my amp, not because of ignorance, but because of stupidity.....and my dear friend mr.daniels :cheers:


----------



## scbmx (Jul 19, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> jesus chill out! he had his shit jacked.......he dosent know EVERYTHING like you :loser:
> 
> on topic: ok when they jacked your stuff chances are that they didnt just carefully pull out the radio then snip the wires, most likly they yanked the hell out of it before they decided to cut it out. im sure that a fuse blew or you now have a short some were. you need to use a volt meter or if you dont know how (thats fine :thumbup: ) just take it to any garage or bestbuy and they should be able to at least check the power to it. when you have this done then please feel free to ask any and all questions ya have left :cheers:



thanks. a kid from my school got it working for me. but its really weird now, it only works if the stereo's 12v batt. wire and its 12v ignition wire are both connected to the 12v ignition wire(for the stereo) in the car. also it doesnt have memory, the clock always resets, and it doesnt play from where it left off with cd's. i dont know how to fix this stuff it confuses the hell out of me. im glad it at least works now.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

scbmx said:


> thanks. a kid from my school got it working for me. but its really weird now, it only works if the stereo's 12v batt. wire and its 12v ignition wire are both connected to the 12v ignition wire(for the stereo) in the car. also it doesnt have memory, the clock always resets, and it doesnt play from where it left off with cd's. i dont know how to fix this stuff it confuses the hell out of me. im glad it at least works now.


You need to tap into a source of 12v that is always on. This is available in the B14 by removing the under-dash panel on the driver's side and finding a white 6-pin connector (two rows of 3) near the steering column. This is the connector to the ignition switch. The green wire is always on 12v from a 30 amp fuse under the hood (labelled i).

I used this wire for the source of 12v for my turbo timer. Here's a photo of the connector: 









Lew


----------

